# Precooling refrigerator coils



## KurtP (Sep 12, 2010)

I will be installing a heat pump water heater soon. It will move a lot of cold to the interior, but was thinking of using some of this to feed into the fridge's heat rejection coils. Does anybody have ideas on duct size to feed air to the coils? I already had a metal shop create a manifold box to direct the cool air to the cellar and to help dry the clothes.

Kurt

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

These units aren’t intended to have duct fastened to them. And refrigerators have minimum ambient temperatures in which they can run. Cool air isn’t necessarily going to make it cool better.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

This will be counter-intuitive, but as long as the fridge cooling coils are not clogged with dust, directing colder air over them will not have any impact on the efficiency of the unit. The only way to use the cooler air to effect the efficiency of the fridge would be to cool the air around the fridge itself, reducing its cooling requirements, but that would be difficult to do.

If you would like a more technical explanation of why that is, let me know.

Chris


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

What kind of refrigerator do you have... I mean is it a large size unit that may have a thermostatic expansion valve as opposed to a smaller unit with a capillary tube for metering the refrigerant flow?


----------

